# Broken - Video Reading



## kaminoshiyo (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought it was a cool concept since I wasn't sure if I could make people understand how I was speaking a poem...and I wanted to make the incentive for other people to do the same because 

1. I really want to hear the poet say their own poem

2. It'd be nice to crack that shy bug

And so, here. Please don't judge my messy room, lol...

[video=youtube;aVDUmuWgqXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVDUmuWgqXc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

*Broken*

I’m all alone, so alone

And my phone

doesn’t ring

And the people

I try

To confide

In just bring

Me down closer

to coarser

emotions

I’m swollen

So hurt

I feel open

But scared

There’s no hope

When you bring

Yourself down

And the people

Around

You just push

Back away

Cause your too

Hurt today

And your bleeding

Your seething

Your dreams

Leave you writhing

In tears

All those years

All those wrongs

All those fears

All the failures

You bear

Leaving welts

As you tear

Up, but soon

Comes the morn

And the sun

Makes you cheer

Up, you walk

Back outside

With a smile

With some pride

To return

Back tonight

To just cry

Out of sight

Cause your

Broken.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 31, 2016)

I love that your voice was quiet and gentle, allowing the words/ emotions to be showcased... fabulous! Thank you..


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 31, 2016)

That's... fantastic! I always read & listen, so I love this idea! It would be great to have the poem in your thread too, just to compare and contrast your reading voice against my own and seeing how they'd differ.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 31, 2016)

It's always good to hear the poet read their work. You had a definite cadence in mind when you wrote it and that came through superbly in your reading.


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2016)

Love it!!  I am not a poetry expert and so it helps me because I don't botch it completely by reading it incorrectly. Great job.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Jan 31, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> That's... fantastic! I always read & listen, so I love this idea! It would be great to have the poem in your thread too, just to compare and contrast your reading voice against my own and seeing how they'd differ.



Oops  Done. 



TKent said:


> Love it!!  I am not a poetry expert and so it helps me because I don't botch it completely by reading it incorrectly. Great job.



Yeah, there were some poets on the site whose poetry was really good, but I felt I had trouble following the structure (cough...Darkkin...) so I'm actually hoping some other people do this as well. Maybe try to find a way without the video so it isn't such a load. 

Thanks for the praise


----------

